# Wo biken in und um Wolfenbüttel?



## tobone (30. Dezember 2009)

Da wir nächstes Jahr nach Wolfenbüttel ziehen wollte ich mich hier mal umhören.Ist ja alles recht flach da in der Gegend oder sehe ich das falsch?

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## Simmel (30. Dezember 2009)

Mensch....hättste jetzt gesagt Du ziehst nach Braunschweig, bevorzugt östliches Ringgebiet, hätt` ich dir so einige Tips und Touren geben können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (30. Dezember 2009)

Braunschweig war auch erst angedacht. Jetzt wird es wohl Wolfenbüttel. Liegt ja nicht weit auseinander.


----------



## chick (30. Dezember 2009)

Och menno, und ich schreib schon seit Tagen an einer Sammlung der allerschönsten Trails rund um Braunschweig...


----------



## tobone (30. Dezember 2009)

Dann mal her damit. Kann ja nicht schaden


----------



## FlatterAugust (31. Dezember 2009)

Schöne Beik-Touren entlang der Boddenküste.


----------



## tobone (31. Dezember 2009)

Wunderschöne Radwege!


----------



## Edith L. (31. Dezember 2009)

tobone schrieb:


> Da wir nächstes Jahr nach Wolfenbüttel ziehen wollte ich mich hier mal umhören.Ist ja alles recht flach da in der Gegend oder sehe ich das falsch?
> 
> Gruß  Tobi



Nein!


----------



## tobone (31. Dezember 2009)

Hier kommen doch Leute aus Wolfenbüttel. Fahren die nur Feldwege? Wär nett wenn die sich mal melden würden.


----------



## FlatterAugust (31. Dezember 2009)

tobone schrieb:


> Wunderschöne Radwege!



Aber die sonstigen Bedingungen sind doch beinahe maßgeschneidert:



> ...und weniger geübte (vgl. Klassifizierung der Touren). Kinder bis 10 Jahre fahren nur in Begleitung von ihren Eltern, Kinder bis 14 Jahre nur mit schriftlicher Genehmigung der Eltern.


----------



## blackplanet (4. Januar 2010)

hallo,

ich bin gebürtig aus wolfenbüttel und wohne jetzt (nach einem längeren abschnitt im weserbergland) in salzgitter.

bin früher oft in der asse gefahren, bismarckturm und asseburgruine sind ganz schön, der oderwald ist auch hügeliger als man denkt.

wenn du richtung salzgitter ziehst, ist der salzgitter-höhenzug eine gute adresse. kann man auch ganz gut aus den wf-ortsteilen richtung salzgitter erreichen.

ich war ja vom weserbergland verwöhnt, aber wf bzw sz hat mehr zu bieten als ich dachte.

richtung bs ist auch noch der oder das lechlumer holz, bin ich aber selten gefahren.

lg
blackplanet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (4. Januar 2010)

Harz, Harz, Harz
Elm
Asse
Div. Wäldchen in der Umgebung
Nußberg
Streitbare Rentner
"Nordic Walker", oder wie diese Vögel auch immer heißen
Feinste Bikeshops in Uni-Nähe
das Jamaica (kulinarisches Wunderland mit hoher Bikertoleranz)


----------



## dre (4. Januar 2010)

tobone schrieb:


> Hier kommen doch Leute aus Wolfenbüttel. Fahren die nur Feldwege? ...



... fahren die überhaupt?


----------



## sundown (6. Februar 2010)

asse ist doch super, wenns um die ecke sein soll.

und ansonsten harz wenn's ne größere tour sein soll.


----------



## tobone (6. Februar 2010)

Wie sieht es denn mit den Hügeln bei Groß Denkte aus? Kennt sich da jemand aus?


----------



## dre (6. Februar 2010)

... was´n da wo für´n Hügel?


----------



## iceberry (7. Februar 2010)

tobone schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit den Hügeln bei Groß Denkte aus? Kennt sich da jemand aus?



Der Hügel wird bei den Einheimischen liebevoll "Asse" genannt. 
siehe dazu:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (7. Februar 2010)

Ach das ist die Asse, ich dachte das wär nördlich von Wf


----------



## FlatterAugust (7. Februar 2010)

iceberry schrieb:


> Der Hügel wird bei den Einheimischen liebevoll "Asse" genannt.
> siehe dazu:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asse



Endlich mal einer der sich auskennt. Da strahlt der Biker doch über beide Backen. Das Beste.....in der Asse geht die Sonne nie unter.
















Was sind wir der Angi doch dankbar, dass sie uns diese schöne Anlage seinerzeit durch persönlichen Einsatz ermöglicht hat.


----------



## sundown (7. Februar 2010)

welches sind eure lieblingstrails in der asse?


----------



## FlatterAugust (7. Februar 2010)

Es gibt doch nur einen?! Ca. 25 Km lang.


----------



## sundown (7. Februar 2010)

ein 25km langer trail in der asse? oha!


----------



## Kettentoni (8. Februar 2010)

Also der Elm ist Klasse,die Asse ist technisch anspruchsvoll wenn man die ecken kennt und wenn man ab Schöningen los fährt gehts richtung DDR auch gut.Und natürlich der harz


----------



## dre (8. Februar 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Es gibt doch nur einen?! Ca. 25 Km lang.



... wieviel Runden sind das den? 5?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. Februar 2010)

Asse ist super 

Die 25 km werden aber wahrscheinlich auch Untertages-Abschnitte enthalten?


----------



## FlatterAugust (8. Februar 2010)

dre schrieb:


> ... wieviel Runden sind das den? 5?



Eine.



Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Die 25 km werden aber wahrscheinlich auch Untertages-Abschnitte enthalten?



Ihr kennt eben auch von der Asse nur die Hälfte.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. Februar 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Eine.
> 
> 
> 
> Ihr kennt eben auch von der Asse nur die Hälfte.



Jeden Berg rauf und jeden Berg runter. Aber 25km nur vor Ort...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. Februar 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Eine.
> 
> 
> 
> Ihr kennt eben auch von der Asse nur die Hälfte.



Jeden Berg rauf und jeden Berg runter. Auf 25km sind wir da noch nie gekommen. Weitere Tourenvorschläge interessieren mich allerdings sehr.


----------



## blackplanet (8. Februar 2010)

hallo,

wenn man in groß-denkte beim sportplatz die tour beginnt, asseburg,bismarkturm, wittmar, den waldweg bis fast nach remlingen, dann auf der anderen seite zurück, blick bis mönchevahlberg, dann falkenheim und zurück zum sportplatz, das sind doch bestimmt 25 km, oder?

ist nur geschätzt, als ich die strecke mal gefahren bin, da hatt ich noch keinen tacho :


----------



## dre (8. Februar 2010)

blackplanet schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> wenn man in groß-denkte beim sportplatz die tour beginnt, asseburg,bismarkturm, wittmar, den waldweg bis fast nach remlingen, dann auf der anderen seite zurück, blick bis mönchevahlberg, dann falkenheim und zurück zum sportplatz, das sind doch bestimmt 25 km, oder?
> 
> ist nur geschätzt, als ich die strecke mal gefahren bin, da hatt ich noch keinen tacho :





 ... jo, im Lebe nett.


----------



## nighter (8. Februar 2010)

Ich komm aus BS und fahre wenns wieder wärmer wird häufig BS->WF->Neindorf den Berg hoch (super im Frühling wenn alles blüht!!) -> Berg wieder runter und auf Aspalt bis nach Denkte Sportplatz-> hoch zur Asseburg -> über Gross Vahlberg auf Asphalt nach Erkerode dort den Elmwarteweg (1km 100Hm) hoch, oben links, über kurze aber nette Trails (zur Belohnung) nach Destedt -> wieder nach BS zurück.
In den Wäldern zwischen BS und WF gibts auch nette Trails und nen kleinen Dirtpark.

Kann man alles ganz gut per http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx
auskunschaften.


----------



## Edith L. (10. Februar 2010)

25 Kilometer in der Asse? 
Durchaus abwechslungsreich machbar! 
Wer natürlich nur nach Navi fährt und sich dadurch einfach der Möglichkeit beraubt sich vom Weg und seinen Abzweigungen verführen zu lassen, ist schnell wieder zu hause!


----------



## jaamaa (10. Februar 2010)

Kettentoni schrieb:


> Also der Elm ist Klasse,die Asse ist technisch anspruchsvoll wenn man die ecken kennt und wenn man ab Schöningen los fährt gehts richtung DDR auch gut.Und natürlich der harz



Irgendwas die letzten 20 Jahre verpasst?


----------



## ThomasBS (10. Februar 2010)

Ich fahre auch gerne in der Asse. Und die 25 Km sind Tatsache. Ich kenne die Strecke auch nur da man sie mir von einem Biker zum anderen überliefert wurde. Fahren in Dettum am Sportplatz los und dann hoch auf den Kamp. Und dann eigentlich immer gegen den Uhrzeigersinn um und über die Asse. Schwer zu beschreiben. Bismarkturm ist Pflicht und dann an den Ruinen zurück. Je nachdem wie man dann abbiegt kann man die Streckenlänge verändern.
Elm ist in meinen Augen eher wie Amerika. Große Wege die von links nach rechts und von oben nach unten führen. Geographisch gesehen. Muß aber auch gestehen das ich mich noch nicht viel mit dem Elm beschäftigt habe. Verspreche aber dieses Jahr daran zu arbeiten und einfach mal auf blauen Dunst durch den Elm zu fahren, bzw mit Bikern aus der Region . 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## FlatterAugust (10. Februar 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Irgendwas die letzten 20 Jahre verpasst?



Sei nicht so streng. Nur die Wenigsten kennen noch die korrekte Benennung für dieses Gebiet: OSTZONE.


----------



## Edith L. (11. Februar 2010)

Sbz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simmel (11. Februar 2010)

...heute ist mal wieder gemeinsames langweilen im Jamaika angesagt...und wiegen...ab 1900 MAZ. 3 Teilnehmer sind auf jedenfall da...


----------



## Edith L. (11. Februar 2010)

Mist, gesellschaftlich schon anderweitig gebunden! 
Ich bitte dies zukünftig zeitlich eher auf den Verteiler zu schicken!

Grüße


----------



## FlatterAugust (11. Februar 2010)

Simmel schrieb:


> ...heute ist mal wieder gemeinsames langweilen im Jamaika angesagt...und wiegen...ab 1900 MAZ. 3 Teilnehmer sind auf jedenfall da...



Aus der "frühzeitigen" Geleitzugmeldung schließe ich.....jene 3 Teilnehmer wollten unter sich bleiben.


----------



## Simmel (12. Februar 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Aus der "frühzeitigen" Geleitzugmeldung schließe ich.....jene 3 Teilnehmer wollten unter sich bleiben.



Je geringer die Teilnehmerzahl ,desto höher die Prisen für die Besatzung


----------



## Simmel (18. Februar 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]

die BSCG unterwegs, nach einer 25 Kilometer langen Asserunde...


----------



## FlatterAugust (18. Februar 2010)

Welche Bewandnis hat es mit diesem Gerät? Ein neuartiger Tauchretter?​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. Februar 2010)

Sag mal August: kamst du mir vorgestern mit Hund auf Skiern entgegen?


----------



## Simmel (18. Februar 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Welche Bewandnis hat es mit diesem Gerät? Ein neuartiger Tauchretter?​



...vielleicht ein Feinstaubsauger?!?


----------



## Simmel (18. Februar 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]

diesen "Leicht"matrosen haben wir auch gleich von der Staubsaugerfraktion abgeworben...um das Ego der BSCGler zu steigern.


----------



## FlatterAugust (18. Februar 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Sag mal *Flatter*August: kamst du mir vorgestern mit Hund auf Skiern entgegen?



Ja was denn nun? Auf'm Hund oder auf Skiern.



Simmel schrieb:


> diesen "Leicht"matrosen haben wir auch gleich von der Staubsaugerfraktion abgeworben...um das Ego der BSCGler zu steigern.




Den sollten wir vor dem besten Shop der Welt postieren; damit die Leute hier nicht immer fragen müssen: "Kennt jemand einen guten Shop in...........".


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. Februar 2010)

(Schlitten-) Hund vor den Skiern


----------



## Edith L. (18. Februar 2010)

Simmel schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]



Alter Schwede, da hat sich einer als Höhlenkumpel von Miss Neanderthal oder als Cromagnon-Menschen  verkleidet! 
Oder........ist das gar keine Verkleidung?

Ist der vllt euren Spuren aus der ASSE bis nach BS gefolgt?


----------



## Plumpssack (8. März 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3263 
natürlich kann man in der asse einigermaßen vernünftig fahrradfahren, auch bergab


----------



## dre (9. März 2010)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3263
> natürlich kann man in der asse einigermaßen vernünftig fahrradfahren, auch bergab



... ach du Schei$$e, wenn ich sehe wie ich mich da am Anfang mit meinem alten Canyon den Berg hinaufquäle


----------



## FlatterAugust (9. März 2010)

...und dann auch noch von der leichten Seite.


----------



## Plumpssack (9. März 2010)

cool da haben wir ja sogar einen forenuser vor die linse gekriegt  wir dachten uns, dass wenn uns schon jemand freiwllig an der cam vorbei fährt kommt er auch ins video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (2. Juni 2010)

Cooles Video, ich muss auch echt mal rüber in die Asse, von Cremlingen/Destedt isses ja nich soweit


----------



## tobone (3. Juni 2010)

Nächsten Donnerstag ziehen wir nach Wolfenbüttel. Mal sehen was mich da so Biketechnisch erwartet.

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## tobone (13. Juni 2010)

Hallo
Bin gestern meine erste Runde über die Asse gefahren. Bis auf den Verlust von ein paar Hautschichten am Ellebogen war es garnicht schlecht.
Vielleicht hat jemand von euch demnächst mal Lust auf eine Tour und mir ein paar nette Runden und Trails zu zeigen.

Mfg  Tobi


----------



## FlatterAugust (14. Juni 2010)

tobone schrieb:


> Hallo
> Bin gestern meine erste Runde über die Asse gefahren.



Sind die Trails trocken?


----------



## tobone (14. Juni 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Sind die Trails trocken?



Die die ich gefahren bin waren teilweise recht nass.


----------



## iceberry (15. Juni 2010)

schätze, der elm ist auch noch "weich".
vor einer woche habe ich mich dort einer netten schlammschlacht hingegeben.

"slippery when wet!"

schätze, dass sich dort nach dem wetter in der letzten woche nicht viel dran geändert hat. 
hoffe, ich bin am we wieder fit, um die lage zu begutachten. ;-)


----------



## FlatterAugust (15. Juni 2010)

Ich war vor ca. 14 Tagen auf der Watzumer (Elm). Mit dem Enduro und 2.5 Bereifung. So schlimm sah es da schon seit Jahren nicht mehr aus; alles verschlammmmmmt und dann natürlich: Holzeinschlag, Reiterhorden und Wildschweine, wovon letztere sich als einzige  - außer uns Biker natürlich - LEGAL auf den Trails aufhalten.


----------



## Thalor (15. Juni 2010)

iceberry schrieb:


> schätze, der elm ist auch noch "weich".



Von den 1-2 Trails an Elmer Südhängen mal abgesehen taugt die Ausrede 'Die Trails im Elm sind mir zu nass!' doch prima um sich quasi Bike-frei durch die lästige Sommersaison zu retten.


----------



## sh0rt (15. Juni 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Holzeinschlag, Reiterhorden und Wildschweine, wovon letztere sich als einzige  - außer uns Biker natürlich - LEGAL auf den Trails aufhalten.



Schlimm dieses Jahr!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (15. Juni 2010)

Thalor schrieb:


> Von den 1-2 Trails an Elmer Südhängen mal abgesehen taugt die Ausrede 'Die Trails im Elm sind mir zu nass!' doch prima um sich quasi Bike-frei durch die lästige Sommersaison zu retten.



Manchem ist auch die Erde zu erdig.

Fakt ist aber: der Elm ist von den Inseln der Gegend der, der immer als letzter trocken fällt. Die Asse trocknet immer um Wochen früher ab. Ob das mit der Strahlungswärme zusammen hängt?


----------



## Thalor (15. Juni 2010)

Falsch, der Elm trocknet einfach nie ab. Die grössten Chancen auf trockene Trails hat man im März/April, nach Frost und Schneeschmelze, vor der Regen-Zeit...


----------



## FlatterAugust (15. Juni 2010)

Thalor schrieb:


> Falsch, der Elm trocknet einfach nie ab.



Quatsch. Du kennst den Elm doch gar nicht aus der guten alten Zeit.

Das Hauptproblem sehe ich zur Zeit in dem Umstand, dass die Trails extrem zuwachsen; manche gar völlig der Flora zum Opfer fallen und verschwinden.
Es gibt einfach immer weniger Leute, die regelmäßig XC-Touren fahren. Der"Nachwuchs" schafft es ja gerade bis zum Nußberg oder mit dem Auto in irgend einen Bikepark.

Bikepark, das ist wie Camping im eigenen Garten.


----------



## sh0rt (15. Juni 2010)

Hehe, ich fahre schon regelmäßig meine Touren im Elm. Aber dieses Jahr haben die netten Harvester echt gut zugeschlagen...Tetzel -> Lutterspring, da habe ich mit Iceberry erstmal suchen müssen, wo der Trail weitergeht.  Selbiges gilt wohl auch alles was an den Hängen links und rechts vom Reitlingstal ist. 

Eilumerhorn etc. ist okay, wie meistens


----------



## tobone (15. Juni 2010)

Also ich werde wohl spätestens am Wochenende wieder eine Tour durch die Asse machen, Schlammschlacht hin oder her. Muß ja mal mein neues Revier richtig kennenlernen. Verstehe garnicht das die Wege hier so nass sind. Um Hildesheim rum wo ich noch vor kurzem gewohnt habe konnte ich auch nach Dauerregen die Trails fahren.
Wer fährt denn sonst am We durch die Asse?

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## FlatterAugust (15. Juni 2010)

Ich vllt. Wenn es bis dahin trocken bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceberry (16. Juni 2010)

werde bestimmt am WE wieder versuchen den elm (natürlich nicht den ganzen!!!) trocken zu fahren.
...die huftier-spuren glätten! ;-)



p.s.:
die neue spritze am gartenschlauch ist prima! ;-))
http://www.garten-schlueter.de/catalog/images/prods/Impulsspritze8871.7.jpg


----------



## tobone (16. Juni 2010)

Ok das hört sich doch gut an. Ich wollte entweder FRreitagabend oder Samstag morgens fahren. Vielleicht auch beides. Können ja morgen noch genaueres verabreden.
Habe vorhin einen grobe Richtung Gr Denkte fahren sehen. War das jemand von euch?

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## tobone (18. Juni 2010)

Ich werde wohl nach dem Deutschlandspiel eine Runde fahren. Werde so gegen 17.00 Uhr an der Tankstelle in Gr. Denkte sein.
Wenn wer lust hat?

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## sh0rt (18. Juni 2010)

Ich hab bischn Knie von gestern...heute Pause. Morgen vielleicht mitm Iceberry, dann aber start im Veltheim in Richtung Elm.


----------



## tobone (18. Juni 2010)

Wann wollt ihr denn morgen los? Morgen würde ich wenn dann ganz früh fahren wollen.


----------



## tobone (19. Juni 2010)

Gestern am späten Nachmittag sind mir in der Asse. auf einem Trail (Abfahrt Kammweg) zwei Biker entgegengekommen. War das wer von euch?


----------



## ThomasBS (19. Juni 2010)

Hey,

fährt jemand am Sonntag vormittag im Elm oder Asse? Mein MTB benötigt mal wieder Auslauf. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## tobone (19. Juni 2010)

Ich werde wohl heute Abend und vielleiucht auch morgen früh eine Runde über die Asse fahren. Ich würde heute abend nochmal bescheid sagen wann genau.

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## ThomasBS (19. Juni 2010)

Morgen früh wäre ich dabei. Heute bekomme ich Besuch.


----------



## tobone (19. Juni 2010)

Kennst du dich gut aus in der Asse? Ich war da gestern erst das zweite mal unterwegs. Bin erst neu zugezogen. In Hildesheim waren die Mögtlichkeiten etwas besser, aber in der Asse scheint es ja auch eine Handvoll netter Trails zu geben. Und der Harz ist ja auch nicht all zu weit weg.
Würde nachher nochmal bescheidsagen wegen morgen früh, wann genau. Ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasBS (19. Juni 2010)

Hey tobone,

in der Asse kenne ich mich recht gut aus. Fahre immer von Dettum los. Meine Runde beträgt dann 27km. Kannst iceberry mal ansprechen. Ihm habe ich meine kleine Runde gezeigt. Man kann aber jeder Zeit die Strecke verkürzen oder verlängern. Schöne Pause ist dann beim Bismarkturm. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## tobone (19. Juni 2010)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Hey tobone,
> 
> in der Asse kenne ich mich recht gut aus. Fahre immer von Dettum los. Meine Runde beträgt dann 27km. Kannst iceberry mal ansprechen. Ihm habe ich meine kleine Runde gezeigt. Man kann aber jeder Zeit die Strecke verkürzen oder verlängern. Schöne Pause ist dann beim Bismarkturm.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Ich wohne in WF Linden und fahre bei Gr. Denkte in die Asse. Wollen wir uns vielleicht an der Tankstelle in Gr Denkte treffen, oder kommst du da nicht vorbei? Bin mal gespannt auf ein paar Trails. Kenne bisher fast nur den Kammweg mit ein paar Varianten. Was würdest du zur Urzeit sagen, von mir aus nicht zu spät. So gegen 9.30 fände ich ganz Ok. 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## ThomasBS (19. Juni 2010)

Wohne süd östlich von Braunschweig. Kann auch zur Tankstelle kommen, obwohl von Dettum aus habe ich eine schöne Runde mit tollen Trails. Komm du doch nach Dettum zum Sportplatz, dann ist mein Anfahrtsweg nicht so groß. Ist es ok wenn noch ein Kumpel mitkommt? Vielleicht kommt iceberry spontan auch noch, wenn er das hier liest. 9:30h bzw 10h ist eine gute Uhrzeit.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## tobone (19. Juni 2010)

Welche Richtung würdest du denn dann fahren, können wir uns vielleicht irgendwo in der Mitte treffen, kennst du da irgendeinen Treffpunkt den ich auch finden könnte? Ist ja wie es aussieht auch erstmal ein Stück übers Feld von Dettum oder?


----------



## ThomasBS (19. Juni 2010)

Melde mich nachher nochmal. Fahre mit meiner Frau jetzt in die Innenstadt zum Lichtparcour. Wüßte schon einen Treffpunkt. Muß nur auf der Karte schauen wie der genau heißt.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## tobone (19. Juni 2010)

Das wär ganz gut. So wie es auf der Karte aussieht ist es halt eine ganze Ecke übers Feld von Wf nach Dettum.


----------



## ThomasBS (19. Juni 2010)

Fahre in Weferling quer hoch auf den Kamm. Könntest du dort hin kommen? Hast du kein Auto? 
Du fährst von Gr Denkte genau auf die Stirnfläche von der Asse rein, oder? Direkt hoch auf den Kamm und dann fährst du ihn entlang? Mir ist es egal. Komme wenn dann eh mit dem Auto bis zur Asse. Würde um 10h am Treffpunkt sein, egal für welchen wir uns nun entscheiden.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## tobone (19. Juni 2010)

Habe schon ein Auto, würde aber gern gleich mit dem Bike losfahren, weil die Asse von mir aus ja nicht weit weg ist. Un s auf dem Kamm zu treffen ist vielleicht etwas schwierig. Welchen Treffpunkt schlägst du vor wenn ich direkt mit dem Rad komme?


----------



## ThomasBS (19. Juni 2010)

Du fährst doch von Gr Denkte zur Asse und zwar auf dem Zubringerweg hoch zum Schulungsheim, oder? Dann kommst du direkt an der Stirnseite vom Kamm an. Dort steht eine Bank hinter der es mehrere Wege hoch führt zum Kamm. Ist echt schwer zu beschreiben und ich hoffe du weißt welche Stelle ich meine. Mein Kumpel kommt mit. Von Iceberry habe ich noch nichts gehört. Wir fahren aber in Dettum um 10h los und würden dich um 10:30h an der Bank einsammeln. Ist das ok oder doch zu unsicher für ein erstes Treffen?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (19. Juni 2010)

Normalerweise fahre ich von Gr Denkte auf dem Kamm entlang. Irgendwann komme ich dann auf eine Asphaltstraße. Rechts berghab ist dann ein Schild "Info Asse".
Ich glaube am einfachsten ist Kurz Nummern austauschen, und gegen 10.00, 10.30 kurz telefonieren.
Ich schicke dir gleich eine PN.


----------



## tobone (19. Juni 2010)

Meinst du in der Nähe vom Falkenheim nordöstlich  von Gr Denkte?


----------



## tobone (2. Juli 2010)

Hallo
Ich wollte morgen früh so zwischen 8 und 9 Uhr eine Runde durch die Asse fahren. Wer hat Lust mitzukommen? 
Thomas, Lars?

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## tobone (9. Juli 2010)

Hat morgen früh jemand Lust zu fahren?

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## ThomasBS (10. Juli 2010)

Würde gerne mal wieder biken, aber erstens fahren wir in ein paar Tagen in Urlaub und außerdem ist es mir ehrlich gesagt mit weit über 30 Grad zu heiß zum biken. Es wurden auch in Niedersachsen die Ozongrenzwerte erreicht. Sport soll Spaß machen und nicht in Qual und Tot enden. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## tobone (11. Juli 2010)

Man sollte bei dem Wetter vielleicht nicht übertreiben. Im Wald war es heute ganz ok. War glaube ich vor der größten Hitze wieder zuhause.
Aber der Mann mit dem Heißluftfön war schon unterwegs
Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht
Bis dann

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (11. Juli 2010)

ja war echt heftig, gestern mitm iceberry 30km im Elm abgerissen...uff selbst um 8:30 schon viel zu schön


----------



## tobone (11. Juli 2010)

War heute mit ein paar Leuten in den Salzgitter Bergeb unterwegs. Ganz gut ins schwitzen gekommen bei dem Wetter, hat aber Spaß gemacht. Gibt nette Wege da in der Gegend. Auf den Elm hätte ich auch mal wieder Lust.

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## ThomasBS (25. Juli 2010)

Bin wieder zurück aus dem Urlaub. St.Peter-Ording ist zwar schön, aber mir fehlten die Berge. Ok, es gab auch hüpsche Berge am Strand, meißt im Zweierpack, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Möchte nächstes Wochenende mal wieder mein MTB durch die Gegend (Elm, Asse, SZ-Höhenzug) scheuchen. Sonntag den 1.8. wäre mir ganz recht oder Samstag dann Vormittags, da ich am Nachmittag bei einer kirchlichen Trauung bin. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## tobone (25. Juli 2010)

Hallo Thomas
Ich hatte dir gerade eine PN geschickt. Es würde aber eventuell auch samstag morgen gehen. Muß ich dann mal schauen wann wir nach Hildesheim fahren. Wie gesagt sonst Sonntag


----------



## sh0rt (25. Juli 2010)

Ich werd wohl spontan heute Abend noch ne gemütliche Runde im Elm drehen, ca. 1,5 - 2std so gegen 6 ab Destedt oder Veltheim. Falls wer spontan noch lust hat?


----------



## ThomasBS (25. Juli 2010)

PN habe ich gelesen. Ob nun Sa oder So können wir die Tage klären. Wo wollen wir denn fahren? Wenn short auch Zeit hat, würde ich gerne wieder im Elm fahren. Er kennt sich dort gut aus.

Short: War gerade vom joggen wieder zurück als du hier gepostet hast. Wäre sonst kurzfristig zu einer Runde mitgekommen. Bin aber auch unter Woche gerne für eine kleine Feierabendrunde zu haben. 

Gruß ThomasBS


----------



## sh0rt (25. Juli 2010)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Short: War gerade vom joggen wieder zurück als du hier gepostet hast. Wäre sonst kurzfristig zu einer Runde mitgekommen. Bin aber auch unter Woche gerne für eine kleine Feierabendrunde zu haben.
> 
> Gruß ThomasBS



Hey,

ich hab die Woche frei, meld dich einfach mal wenn du Lust hast. Morgen vielleicht nicht aber sonst bin ich für alles offen.


----------



## sh0rt (27. Juli 2010)

Ich werd wohl heute die normale Feierabendrunde drehen, Start ~1800, 1.5 - 2 Stunden, entweder von Veltheim oder Destedt aus.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/termine.php?u=89034


----------



## sh0rt (27. Juli 2010)

Habe mal einen last minute Termin angelegt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/termine.php?u=89034


----------



## ThomasBS (28. Juli 2010)

Hey Short,

hatte dir gestern eine Nachricht auf der Mailbox hinterlassen und mehrfach versucht dich zu erreichen, aber leider ohne Erfolg. War daher alleine im Elm unterwegs (langweilig). Dummerweise war auch noch aus bisher unerklärlichen Gründen mein Camelbag undicht. Hatte einen nassen Rücken und Arsch. 
Tobi und ich überlegen wegen Sa ganz früh eine Runde in der Asse zu drehen oder eine gemütliche im Laufe des Sonntags im Elm. Was paßt dir besser? 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (28. Juli 2010)

hmpf,

das ist ja was...ich war auch im Elm unterwegs und habe sage und schreibe 6 Biker gesehen, soviel hab ich im ganzen Jahr noch nicht gesehen ;P
Asse würde mich interresieren, würde aber eine gemütliche Sonntagsrunde im Elm bevorzugen. Samstag muss ich noch einiges zum Abschluss des urlaubs erledigen.

Edit: ICH HAB DICH DOCH GESEHEN! Bin hinter dir ins Reitlingstal runter und habe dich dann auf dem Weg wieder rauf auf den Reitling überholt, oder nicht? Ich schwarzes Pitch, Braun/Gelbes Brockenrocken Trikot.


----------



## ThomasBS (30. Juli 2010)

Hey Short,

ja wir haben uns gesehen. Bist recht zügig an mir den Berg wieder hoch. Habe mir eben deine Fotos angeschaut und dein Gesicht wieder erkannt. 
Das mti Dienstag war ein Fehler von mir. Hatte dich mit iceberry verwechselt. Aus dem Grund kann ich dir auch nicht auf die Mailbox gequatscht haben, aber dafür hat Lars alles abbekommen und wußte bestimmt nichts mit anzufangen. 
Ob nun Elm oder Asse, Samstag oder sonntag. Das ist mir egal. Lars hat leider bis Mitte August keine Zeit. Können uns mit Tobi kurzschließen und das mit Ort und Tag klären. Asse kenne ich gut. Du dafür Elm. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## sh0rt (30. Juli 2010)

Hey,

der Tobi wollte sich glaube ich mit dir kurzschließen, nachdem ich mich mit Ihm schon kurzgeschlossen habe  Ich glaube Elm ist geplant für Sonntag 9 - 10 start.


----------



## ThomasBS (30. Juli 2010)

Hey short,

Tobi kann nur am Sonntag. Wenn du auch Zeit und Lust hast können wir gerne eine Runde drehen. Sonntag 9:30h in Veltheim. Wo wollen wir uns genau treffen? 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## tobone (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo Oli, hallo Thomas
 Oli du meintest ja das Kalkwerk in Veltheim wär ein guter Treffpunkt. Wenn ich das auf der Karte richtig sehe ist das direkt in der Nähe der Straße "Am Sportplatz". So 9.30-9.45 fänd ich ganz gut, wenn ihr Sonntag Zeit habt.

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## ThomasBS (30. Juli 2010)

Ich bin dabei. Das Kalkwerk kenne ich zwar nicht, aber das finde ich noch heraus. Also ist es mit Sonntag 9:30h ist beschlossen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## tobone (31. Juli 2010)

Ok bis dann

Gruß  tobi


----------



## sh0rt (1. August 2010)

Schöne Runde, war nett! 
Mal sehen ob wir das auch demnächst in der Asse schaffen


----------



## tobone (1. August 2010)

Stimmt war nett. Schöne Trails. Bis nächstes We in der Asse, gibt es ja auch schöne Wege.. Wenn es nach mir geht auch irgendwann mal Harz.

Gruß  tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasBS (1. August 2010)

Hey Jungs,

erstmal großes Lob an unserer Elm-Führer Oli. Der Elm gefällt mir immer mehr. Wenn man sich auskennt gibt es super tolle Trails. Mir hat es mit euch Spaß gemacht. Nächstes Wochenende bin ich dann der Führer für die Asse. Laut Kalender würde bei mir der SOnntag am besten passen. Wie sieht es bei euch aus? 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## tobone (1. August 2010)

Also eine Asserunde passt bei mir fast immer rein. Ist ja fast nebenan Samstag oder Sonntag ist beides gut.

Gruß tobi


----------



## ThomasBS (4. August 2010)

Hey Leute,

mein Bike ist gereinigt, gefettet und die Klamotten hängen zum trocknen im Keller. Das Wochenende kann also kommen. Sonntag Vormittag wäre weiterhin mein Favorit. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## sh0rt (4. August 2010)

Klingt okay!


----------



## tobone (5. August 2010)

Hört sich ganz gut an. Kann man ja kurzfristig genauen Termin machen. Sagt mal bescheid wenn ihr fahrt.
Könnt ihr mir sagen wo man in Braunschweig gut Radklamotten kaufen kann?
Brauch eine Regenjacke.

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## sh0rt (5. August 2010)

tobone schrieb:


> Hört sich ganz gut an. Kann man ja kurzfristig genauen Termin machen. Sagt mal bescheid wenn ihr fahrt.
> Könnt ihr mir sagen wo man in Braunschweig gut Radklamotten kaufen kann?
> Brauch eine Regenjacke.
> 
> Gruß  Tobi



Karstadt am Gewandhaus oder Internet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasBS (5. August 2010)

Das Radhaus am Bahnhof hat eine gute Auswahl.

Kann leider am WE nicht, da ich mir heute ein Gerstenkorn am rechten Auge hab behandeln lassen müssen. Scheiß Schmerzen! Tut mir leid. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## iceberry (6. August 2010)

Karstadt rulez!


----------



## Thalor (6. August 2010)

sh0rt schrieb:


> oder Internet


rulez


----------



## tobone (6. August 2010)

Noch jemand lust heute auf eine Asse Runde ?


----------



## sh0rt (7. August 2010)

Hey.

ich muss für morgen leider absagen, familienfahrdienst....grml


----------



## ThomasBS (8. August 2010)

Am Sa den 14.8. ist eine Sommerparty beim Radstudio in Kurt-Schumacher-Str. Vielleicht gibt es da auch Sonderangebote. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## tobone (8. August 2010)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Am Sa den 14.8. ist eine Sommerparty beim Radstudio in Kurt-Schumacher-Str. Vielleicht gibt es da auch Sonderangebote.
> 
> Gruß Thomas


Hi Thomas, 
was macht dein Auge, bist du wieder einsatzbereit?
Danke hört sich gut an. Werde mal sehen ob wir dann schon wieder da sind. Fahren Freitagabend nach Hamburg. Hab gestern mal bei Karstadt geschaut, war aber nicht so die ganz große Auswahl wie z.B. in Hannover bei Karstadt. Werde mir glaube ich eine bestellen die ich mal an hatte (Jeantex Morez).
War eben in der Asse unterwegs. Nach der Abfahrt vom Bismarkturm noch einen andren Trail entdeckt, hochgefahren, kommt auch vom Bismarkturm, endet in der Nähe von einem Sportplatz? Fußballplatz? Ist jedenfalls auch ganz nett. Kennst du den?

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## FlatterAugust (8. August 2010)

tobone schrieb:


> Nach der Abfahrt vom Bismarkturm noch einen andren Trail entdeckt, hochgefahren, kommt auch vom Bismarkturm, endet in der Nähe von einem Sportplatz? Fußballplatz? Ist jedenfalls auch ganz nett. Kennst du den?
> 
> Gruß  Tobi



Das ist der Eselsstieg. Warum Eselsstieg? Weil ein Esel ist, wer da hochfährt.


----------



## ThomasBS (8. August 2010)

Das Auge ist wieder ok. Man spürt noch einen kleinen Druckschmerz an der Stelle wo das Gerstenkorn auf den Augapfel stieß, aber dagegen habe ich eine antibiotische Salbe. 

Werde heute eine ruhige Runde mit dem Tretroller machen und schauen wie das Auge trotz Brille auf den Fahrtwind reagiert. 

Am nächsten Wochenende wäre nur Sonntag der 15. bei mir möglich. Am Samstag hat die Oma meiner Frau Geburtstag. 

Woher kennt ihr denn immer die Namen der Wege? Dort steht doch kein Schild. Im Elm geht mir das genauso wenn ich mich mit Short oder iceberry unterhalte. Werden die von Biker zu Biker übermittelt oder sind es Namen von Wanderwegen, aber dann müßten sie auch wieder ausgeschildert sein. Also ob ich nun den Eselstieg wirklich kenne kann ich jetzt so nicht beantworten. Müßte dafür vor dem Weg stehen. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## FlatterAugust (8. August 2010)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Also ob ich nun den Eselstieg wirklich kenne kann ich jetzt so nicht beantworten. Müßte dafür vor dem Weg stehen.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Geht von besagtem Sportplatz hinauf zur Mitte der Burg, oder umgekehrt. 

Die Wege-und Ortsnamen werden von einer Generation an die Nächste weitergegeben. Als Zugereister: keine Chance. Dann gibt es noch unsere MTB Eigenkreationen, der Kniebrecher im Elm ist eine davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (8. August 2010)

Letztes mal, als Du von besagtem Weg sprachst war es noch der "Knochenbrecher" 
Aber ist ja eh fast das gleiche.


----------



## tobone (8. August 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Das ist der Eselsstieg. Warum Eselsstieg? Weil ein Esel ist, wer da hochfährt.


Hm, bisher noch keine Veränderungen an meinen Ohren entdeckt. Aber bergab war er doch bedeutend besser. 
Bin da nur hochgefahren um zu sehen von wo der Weg kommt. Und vor allem um ihn wieder runterzufahren


----------



## FlatterAugust (8. August 2010)

Thalor schrieb:


> Letztes mal, als Du von besagtem Weg sprachst war es noch der "Knochenbrecher"



Stimmt. Der Kniebrecher ist in St. Wendel. 



Thalor schrieb:


> Aber ist ja eh fast das gleiche.



Hauptsache Schmerzen.


----------



## sh0rt (11. August 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Die Wege-und Ortsnamen werden von einer Generation an die Nächste weitergegeben. Als Zugereister: keine Chance. Dann gibt es noch unsere MTB Eigenkreationen, der Kniebrecher im Elm ist eine davon.



Besser kann man es kaum sagen


----------



## tobone (15. August 2010)

Fahre gleich mal durch die Asse. Will wer mit trotz Regen?


----------



## ThomasBS (15. August 2010)

von mir gibt es ein eindeutiges no go bei dem Wetter. Der Nieselregen dringt ja durch jede Faser durch. Hoffe das es nachmittags nicht mehr regnet und wenigstens eine Runde joggen kann. Ansonsten muß ich für die Technikerschule lernen. Wünsche dir aber viel Spaß bei der matschigen Rutschpatie in der Asse. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## sh0rt (20. August 2010)

Sa 8:30 Kalkwerk also Morgen früh, falls noch wer kurzentschlossen ist ;O


----------



## ThomasBS (21. August 2010)

Hey,

das es ja deutlich nach 8:30h am Sa ist, kann ich nicht mehr zu oder absagen. Wie wäre es denn mit morgen, also am So, eine Runde durch die Asse zu drehen? 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## ThomasBS (22. August 2010)

Habe gestern zu lange gefeiert und muß daher heute auch den Teil von gestern für die Technikerschule lernen. Aus dem Grund muß ich meine Umfrage nach einer Asserunde zurück ziehen. Hoffe das ich wenigstens zu einer kleinen Laufrunde komme.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (24. August 2010)

Kommt kemand mit durch die Asse? Fahre demnächst los,


----------



## ThomasBS (30. August 2010)

Moin ihr biker. Habe schon lange nichts mehr von euch gelesen. Wie sieht denn der Elm und die Asse aus nach dem vielen Regen? Ist doch eher eine Schlammpackung mit Rutscheinlage als das man fahren kann. Hoffe das das nächste Wochenende schöner wird und dann werde ich mir mein MTB auch mal wieder untern den Popo schnallen. Ist denn schon eine Tour fürs nächste Wochenende geplant?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## tobone (31. August 2010)

War letzte Woche zweimal in der Asse unterwegs. War noch ganz ok. Der große Regen kam dann am Wochenende. Dabei wollte ich erst Samstag in den Harz Bin dann aber etwas erkältet zuhause geblieben. Wär wohl eh eine Rutschpartie geworden.
Dann vielleicht bis nächstes We. Geplant habe ich noch nichts

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## tobone (12. September 2010)

Hier alle eingeschlafen? Bei dem Wetter?
Ist hier wer den ich eben in der Asse getroffen habe (blaues Stevens)?

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## sh0rt (12. September 2010)

Ich war gestern mitm Lars los am Morgen, war gut. Wetter heute is natürlich granate....aber keine richtige Zeit, vielleicht ne kurze Stunde


----------



## ThomasBS (12. September 2010)

Hey,

ich wäre gerne heute eine Runde gefahren, aber ich habe beim Schapen Volkslauf teilgenommen. 10,5km laufen. Jetzt tun mir die Beine weh. Laufe aber schon seit Jahren dort mit und es war heute endlich mal schönes Wetter dabei. Letztes Jahr bin ich bei Regen ins Ziel gekommen. Vielleicht können wir unter der Woche nochmal kurzfristig fahren oder nächstes WE. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (12. September 2010)

Hurra ihr lebt ja doch noch
Ich war die letzten Male immer alleine unterwegs.
Könnt euch ja mal wieder melden wegen einer Runde. Bis demnächst.

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## sh0rt (12. September 2010)

Immer reinschreiben wenn ihr fahrt, ich werd auch wieder etwas mehr bescheidsagen


----------



## ThomasBS (16. September 2010)

Hey Tobi,

habe deine SMS erst spät gelesen, da ich mein Handy im Auto hab liegen lassen. So ein Mist. Wäre sonst bestimmt mitgekommen. 
Am WE kann ich leider nicht. Freitag auf einem Geb., Samstag Tapeten usw holen, Tapete abpulen und So tapezieren. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## iceberry (17. September 2010)

Samstag-Vormittag (morgen) werde ich mal schauen, wie rutschig der Elm der Zeit ist. Wenn der Wasseranteil von oben nicht übermäßig höher ist, als der von unten.

Ok - das könnte man sich wohl sparen... Ein jeder weiß, wie es im Wald ausschaut.
Werde mir wohl eine kleine Schlammpackung holen.

;-)


----------



## tobone (17. September 2010)

Mal sehen ich will morgen auch fahren weiß nur noch nicht wann. Wann willst du denn fahren. Vielleicht melde ich mich morgen mal.

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## sh0rt (17. September 2010)

Hier start 9:30 Kalkwerk Veltheim kleine Runde ~2 -2,5 Stunden


----------



## ThomasBS (18. September 2010)

Wünsche euch viel Spaß. Großes Neid in meinem Gesicht. Werde im Laufe des Tages hoffentlich eine kleine Runde laufen können. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## tobone (18. September 2010)

Werde wohl heute nicht fahren trotz des super Wetters. Hab Hals
Höchstens am späten Nachmittag eine kleine Runde. Aber momentan eher nicht. Leider Mal sehen wie es morgen ist.
Euch viel Spaß.

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## ThomasBS (18. September 2010)

Hey Tobi,

wenn du von Hals sprichst, gehe ich jetzt eher davon aus das dich irgend etwas nervt, als das es ein Kratzen usw ist. Sonst würdest du nicht am Nachmittag eine Runde fahren wollen. Krank bleibt krank, auch nach 8Std. Wenn doch Kratzen usw, dann auch jeden Fall gute Besserung. 
Bin froh das es bei mir regnet und ich immernoch im zukünftigen Kinderzimmer werkel. Eine Wand muß ich noch von der Tapete befreien. Danach geht es an Decke streichen und Löcher in der Wand verschließen. Morgen ab 10h mit Unterstützung eines Freundes die neue Tapete an die Wand geklebt. 
Hoffe das wir bis zur DTM Übertragung fertig sind. Ansonsten gibt es auf jeden Fall eine Tapezierpause für den Start und die ersten 5 Runden. Danach ist eh meißt langweilig. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## tobone (19. September 2010)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Hey Tobi,
> 
> wenn du von Hals sprichst, gehe ich jetzt eher davon aus das dich irgend etwas nervt, als das es ein Kratzen usw ist. Sonst würdest du nicht am Nachmittag eine Runde fahren wollen. Krank bleibt krank, auch nach 8Std. Wenn doch Kratzen usw, dann auch jeden Fall gute Besserung.
> 
> ...



Mit Hals meinte ich Halsschmerzen. Klar, kann man auch mißverstehen.
Wäre halt gestern gerne gefahren, genau wie heute. Ist aber wohl besser mich erstmal auszukurieren. Obwohl das Wetter natürlich super ist. Naja dann hoffentlich spätestens wieder nächstes We.
Dir noch viel Erfolg beim renovieren.

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasBS (19. September 2010)

Das Zimmer ist fertig tapeziert. In ca 5 Wochen kommen die Möbel. Habe es wenigstens geschaft eine kl Runde zu joggen. Biken kam leider zu kurz, aber ich lobe Besserung. 

Gute Besserung an Tobi.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## tobone (27. September 2010)

Moin
Seid ihr letzte Woche gefahren, wenn ja wo und wie war es?
Ich jedenfalls nicht, auch wenns letzte Woche bei dem Wetter schwer war. Bin noch nicht wieder ganz gesund. Gehe auch erst Mittwoch wieder arbeiten und hoffentlich auch bald wieder biken. Vielleicht sieht man sich nächstes We wenn ich wieder fit bin.
Bis dann

Tobi


----------



## iceberry (28. September 2010)

Hi Tobi.

Sh0rt und ich haben am Freitag-Abend noch eine kleine Runde durch den Elm gedreht, von 19.30â21.30 Uhr. War auch mal ganz interessant.
NÃ¤chstes WE kann ich noch nicht sagen. Kann sein,dass ich Sa UND So arbeiten muss. Das erfahre ich noch. 
Wenn es aber so weiter regnet, brauchen wir wesentlich mehr Luft auf den Reifen, damit wir nicht untergehen! ;-))
(Ich wusste gar nicht, dass wir in unserer Region so viele Reisfelder haben!)


----------



## sh0rt (29. September 2010)

Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit hinter WOB steht auch alles unter Wasser aus Wiesen wurden Reisfelder ^^


----------



## tobone (1. Oktober 2010)

@Short
Hast du meine Nachricht erhalten?


----------



## sh0rt (1. Oktober 2010)

ja


----------



## iceberry (1. Oktober 2010)

ich fahre morgen freiwillig hinten...
gab gerade etwas viel knobi! :-(


----------



## tobone (1. Oktober 2010)

iceberry schrieb:


> Hi Tobi.
> 
> Sh0rt und ich haben am Freitag-Abend noch eine kleine Runde durch den Elm gedreht, von 19.3021.30 Uhr. War auch mal ganz interessant.
> Nächstes WE kann ich noch nicht sagen. Kann sein,dass ich Sa UND So arbeiten muss. Das erfahre ich noch.
> ...



Was habt ihr denn für Lampen, für Helm oder Lenker? Bin auch schon länger am überlegen mir eine zuzulegen.


----------



## iceberry (2. Oktober 2010)

Moin Tobi.
Also ich fahre am Lenker die Sigma Mirage Evo + Evo-X 
http://www.mtb-news.de/biketest/bel.../sigma-mirage-evo-evo-x-pro-mit-nipack-a1279/
und am Helm habe ich mir mit Panzerband meine Fenix P3D CE Premium Q5 geklebt
https://www.flashlightshop.de/product_info.php?products_id=7725

Die Fenix ist eine relativ leicht und kleine Taschenlampe mit einer Wahnsinns Lichtleistung. Ich bin durch und durch begeistert davon!
*Allerdings sollte man bedenken, dass die Batterien (1CR123A) dafür im freien Handel so ca 9-10 Euro pro Stück kosten!!! * Würde ich nicht eine gute (legale!) Quelle für Batterien haben, hätte ich mich nicht für diese Lampe entschieden.

Allerdings habe ich vom "ZIEGENPETER" einen sehr interessanten Tipp bekommen.
Er fährt diese hier: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149
(die gibt es auch mit Helmhalterung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (2. Oktober 2010)

Meinst du bei Lupine zahlt man hauptsächlich den Namen? Weil ja wohl die Lampen jetzt auch oft kopiert werden für einen günstigeren Preis.
Lupine finde ich vpm Preis her schon recht heftig.


----------



## tobone (3. Oktober 2010)

Wie war denn eure Runde gestern?
Ich habe auch mal eine ganz kurze Testrunde zur Asse und zurück gedreht. War ganz gut. Auf jeden Fall geht es mir nicht schlechter als vorher.
Was haltet ihr von nächstem Samstag? Vielleicht mal Asse? Bin aber sonst auch für alles offen.

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## ThomasBS (8. Oktober 2010)

Fährt jemand am Samstag (9.10.) vormittag im Elm oder Asse? Bin leider schon wochenlang nicht mehr gefahren. Also eher eine gemütliche Herbstrunde. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## tobone (8. Oktober 2010)

fahre wohl morgen mit Lars und Olli. Ist nur noch nicht klar wo. Asse, Elm oder Harz. Wollten das eigentlich noch besprechen.


----------



## ThomasBS (8. Oktober 2010)

Mir wäre Elm oder Asse recht, da ich um 15h schon in Wennigsen/Deister zu Kaffee und Kuchen geladen bin.
Macht aber eure Entscheidung nicht von mir abhängig, da ich z.Z. untrainiert bin. Fahre auch zur Not alleine eine kleine Runde in der Buchhorst oder mit dem Roller über die Landstraßen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## sh0rt (8. Oktober 2010)

Ick bin für morgen wohl raus, ich knall innen Harz nach Braunlage bischn Berg ab fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasBS (8. Oktober 2010)

Bin leider auch wieder raus, da ich einen wichtigen Termin vergaß. 

Wünsche allen anderen viel Spaß beim biken.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## sh0rt (9. Oktober 2010)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Ick bin für morgen wohl raus, ich knall innen Harz nach Braunlage bischn Berg ab fahren.



doch nich


----------



## Bummibaer (9. Oktober 2010)

Fährt jmd morgen (10.09) im Elm oder Asse rum? 
Wohne erst seit 1 Monat in BS und suche noch ein paar schöne fluffige Strecken...


----------



## sh0rt (9. Oktober 2010)

Morgen nicht aber sicher einen der kommenden Samstage mit Iceberry, wie immer  Morgen is übrigens der 10.10


----------



## Bummibaer (9. Oktober 2010)

meinte ich doch


----------



## iceberry (9. Oktober 2010)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Morgen nicht aber sicher einen der kommenden Samstage mit Iceberry, wie immer  Morgen is übrigens der 10.10



genauer gesagt der zehnte-zehnte-zehn (10.10.10) 


Aber generell ist die Idee morgen auch zu fahren eine Gute.
Besonders, wenn der Tag so anfängt, wie dieser aufgehört hat (ich meine nicht mit Sonnenuntergang!). 
hmm... grübel...


----------



## iceberry (9. Oktober 2010)

also für morgen früh wäre ich raus aus dem rennen. :-(
sohnemann hat ein mich für morgen gebucht. ;-)


----------



## tobone (9. Oktober 2010)

Bummibaer schrieb:


> Fährt jmd morgen (10.09) im Elm oder Asse rum?
> Wohne erst seit 1 Monat in BS und suche noch ein paar schöne fluffige Strecken...



Kann gut sein, daß ich morgen eine Runde durch die Asse fahre. Wann willst du denn los?

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## tobone (9. Oktober 2010)

sh0rt schrieb:


> doch nich



Warst du doch nicht im Bikepark?


----------



## sh0rt (9. Oktober 2010)

Ne war nich so danach, hab mich geärgert aber hatte keinen sinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (9. Oktober 2010)

Wegen deinem Canyon? Hab gehört du hast da Probleme mit. Welches Torque ist das denn?


----------



## sh0rt (9. Oktober 2010)

Ne dem Canyon gehts gut, das geht am Montag erst nach Koblenz...neue Wippe, neuer Schaltzug, neue Bremsleitung...alles was die Wippe eben so einklemmt.


----------



## tobone (16. Oktober 2010)

Moin
Hab vorhin noch kurzentschlossen eine Regenrunde in der Asse gedreht. War auf jeden Fall besser als es sich vielleicht anhört. Hab sogar noch eine nette neue Trailvariante entdeckt.

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## ThomasBS (17. Oktober 2010)

Mojn Tobi,

da wirst du ja zu einem richtigen Asse-Spezi. Beim nächsten Mal mußt du mir dann deine Strecken zeigen. Zur Zeit ist aber bei mir der Wurm drin. Entweder viel zu tun oder ich bin krank. Meine bikes stehen sich vor Langeweile eckig. 

Hatte kurzzeitig den Gedanken MTB und RR weg um mir ein Cyclocross zu kaufen um MTB und RR gleichzeitig machen zu können, aber mit einem Gelände RR durch den Wald zu bügeln ist doch zuviel hardcore für meinen Körper. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## tobone (17. Oktober 2010)

Fährt heute noch jemand von euch? Z.B. Asse


----------



## sh0rt (22. Oktober 2010)

Morgen? Elm? Anyone?


----------



## tobone (22. Oktober 2010)

Kann sein. Wann willst du denn los? Ich werde es wohl morgen früh überlegen ob ich mit in den Elm komme oder eine Runde durch die Asse.
Lust hätte ich aber schon.


----------



## AzMo (22. Oktober 2010)

Hallo!
Ich wohne in Braunschweig und war in der letzten Zeit auch ein paar Mal in der Asse biken, bisher aber immer alleine. Würde mich über Begleitung sehr freuen  Morgen Elm wäre auch schön allerdings muss ich mal sehen wie es morgen meinem Knie geht. Ich hab mich vorhin ätzenderweise zerlegt als ich bei einer kleinen Runde im Park mit der Gabel an einem Stein hängengeblieben bin. Der teuren Fox Gabel fehlen jetzt ein paar Gramm am Ausfallende und dafür hab ich eine Beule am Knie mehr


----------



## Thalor (22. Oktober 2010)

Falls jmd Sonntag fährt und das Wetter hält, wär ich bei 'ner Tour dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (22. Oktober 2010)

hmm schitt ich hätte auch bock auf Asse...aber auto war grad in der Werkstatt ist blitz blank  da kann ich meinen Schlammklumpen von Pitch nicht reinwerfen und putzen will ich vorher nicht mehr  

9:30 oder 10:00? Kleine Runde ~2.5 Stunden nix wildes


----------



## tobone (22. Oktober 2010)

Fährst du auf jeden fall oder machst du es davon abhängig ob wer mitkommt, wo willst du denn starten? Hab ja deine Handynr. würde mich dann am liebsten kurzfristig entscheiden, ist das ok?


----------



## sh0rt (22. Oktober 2010)

Werde wohl zu 95% auch alleine fahren  aber zu mehr als alleine ist halt doch lustiger ^^
Meld dich einfach, wenn ich nicht rangehe ne SMS,...


----------



## FlatterAugust (22. Oktober 2010)

Thalor schrieb:


> Falls jmd Sonntag fährt und das Wetter hält, wär ich bei 'ner Tour dabei.



SZB vllt? War ich mit dem S noch nicht.


----------



## Thalor (23. Oktober 2010)

sh0rt schrieb:


> *Asse*...aber *auto* war grad in der Werkstatt ist blitz blank  da kann ich meinen Schlammklumpen von Pitch nicht reinwerfen



Sag mal, bist Du umgezogen oder einfach nur wahnsinnig faul? 




FlatterAugust schrieb:


> SZB vllt? War ich mit dem S noch nicht.



Boah nee, für die An- und Abfahrt bin ich dann zu faul.


----------



## sh0rt (23. Oktober 2010)

Thalor schrieb:


> Sag mal, bist Du umgezogen oder einfach nur wahnsinnig faul?



zweiteres


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AzMo (7. November 2010)

Sonntag 07.11.10 11:30 Tour zur Asse, Treffen am HBF Braunschweig (vor Haupteingang) wer Bock hat: antreten!


----------



## ThomasBS (7. November 2010)

War heute mal wieder seit längerem spontan mit Sascha im Elm. Konnte daher keine Rundfrage stellen. War sehr naß und tief der Boden. Der schöne singletrail vom Moppedtreff runter nach Königslutter parallel zur Straße war unfahrbar.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## sh0rt (7. November 2010)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> War heute mal wieder seit längerem spontan mit Sascha im Elm. Konnte daher keine Rundfrage stellen. War sehr naß und tief der Boden. Der schöne singletrail vom Moppedtreff runter nach Königslutter parallel zur Straße war unfahrbar.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Der ist auch echt selten gut fahrbar! Da muss schon sommer sein...sonst ist das ein dickes Schlammloch in der Mitte.


----------



## Thalor (20. November 2010)

Mag morgen (Sonntag) jmd fahren?


----------



## AzMo (20. November 2010)

Bock hätte ich schon aber das Wetter und die Tatsache dass bei mir im Betrieb heute abend Weihnachtsfeier ist lässt mich an meiner Motivation morgen früh zweifeln


----------



## tobone (20. November 2010)

Hab vorhin endlich mal wieder nach 4!! Wochen Zwangspause (Dauererkältung/Grippe...) eine kleine Rentnerrunde zur Asse gestartet(ca.1Stunde). Tat gut mal wieder auf dem Rad zu sitzen. Erkältung ist immer noch nicht ganz weg, aber mal sehen wie es dann morgen aussieht. Entweder tod oder besser Falls das letztere der Fall ist, werde ich morgen wohl wieder in die Asse. Sonst kann man ja auch die nächsten Wochen mal wieder Elm o.ä. ins Auge fassen. (Sage ich jetzt jedenfalls, muß ja positiv denken)
Wer Lust hat mitzukommen...?


----------



## Thalor (20. November 2010)

Das Wetter ist doch ok? Zumindest im Rahmen dessen, was man so von einem November erwarten kann ... 

Gegen Asse hätt ich ansich nichts, aber nur 'hin' fahen is irgendwie doof?  Wenn man scho da ist muss man auch durch!


----------



## Bummibaer (20. November 2010)

mh.....bin noch am überlegen
Rolle fahren im warmen Wohnzimmer oder raus in die kalte nasse Welt?


----------



## tobone (20. November 2010)

Hi Sven. Kannst ja morgen mal sagen wie du entschieden hast. Wird aber wohl erstmal eine kleine langsame Runde.
Olli und Lars, wart ihr auch mal wieder in der Asse?


----------



## ThomasBS (17. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Jungs,

war jemand in letzter Zeit biken? Ich habe es diese Woche 2x mit dem Trekkingbike zur Arbeit getraut, aber im Wald war ich nicht. Wie sind denn die Wege im Elm und Asse? Befahrbar oder nur was für Wanderer?! 

Was glaubt ihr bezüglich der Asse? Wird sie nächstes Jahr für Sportler usw gesperrt wegen der radioaktiven Verseuchung? Eine Schande ist das! Wer weiß wie sehr wir alle schon verstrahlt sind.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (17. Dezember 2010)

Über der radioaktiven Verseuchung liegen 500 - 700 m Gestein. Die Gefahr ist das Wasser, das radioaktives Material ausschwämmen kann. Vor direkter Strahlung muss man (derzeit) sicher keine Angst haben.


Fahren im Wald geht schon. Ist eigentlich viel weniger rutschig als die Strassen. Je nachdem ob und wieviel der Weg von Autos, Trekkern oder Fussgängern benutzt wurde ist es dann mehr oder weniger anstrengend 

Ist alles platt gefahren / getrampelt fährt es sich richtig gut, weils trotzdem ned so pampe wird wie auf den Strassen.
Bei ner einzelnen dünnen Reifenspur und dann vllt. noch bergauf hast natürlich schon etwas verloren.


----------



## Thalor (18. Dezember 2010)

Lässt sich denn evtl. jmd zum gemeinsamen Schnee-Biken motivieren?


----------



## tobone (19. Dezember 2010)

Habe heute mit Iceberry den Elm unsicher gemacht. Der Einstieg in den Elm war gut fahrbar. Zwischenmdurch konnte man aber nur schieben.
Letztes We hier bei Wf im Wald gefahren, da war es noch besser fahrbar.
Wo bist du denn gefahren?


----------



## Thalor (19. Dezember 2010)

Im Elm war ich letzte Woche. Ein paar Meter schieben musst ich auch, aber hielt sich in Grenzen.


----------



## iceberry (20. Dezember 2010)

ich fand das schieben im nachhinein sogar gar nicht soo schlimm - da wurden die zehen mal wieder bewegt und somit warm. 

Falls sich jemand überlegt dieses Thermogebamsel für das Deuter Trinkblasensystem zuzulegen... meiner Erfahrung nach: suboptimal! 
Ich meine diesen Neoprenüberzieher für den Schlauch. Nach ca 30 Minuten bei -10°C hatte ich Apfelschorlenwassereis. Ist zwar auch lecker, jedoch sehr schwierig (auch ohne Mundstück) zu verzehren. 

für den nächsten Winter lege ich mir Langlaufskier zu... 
Dann bleibt der Winter aus und man kann weiter radfahren!


----------



## Thalor (20. Dezember 2010)

iceberry schrieb:


> für den nächsten Winter lege ich mir Langlaufskier zu...
> Dann bleibt der Winter aus und man kann weiter radfahren!



Ausgefuchste Strategie! 

Auch sehr lustig: Da tönt es aus dem Radio "Auf den Autobahnen werden die linken Fahrstreifen teilweise nicht mehr geräumt" und gleichzeitig kommt einem mitten im Elm ein Räumfahrzeug entgegen.


----------



## iceberry (20. Dezember 2010)

Thalor schrieb:


> kommt einem mitten im Elm ein Räumfahrzeug entgegen.



vielleicht war es noch eines der wenigen ungezähmten, die sich in der freien natur versteckt halten und du hattest ein riesen glück es zu gesicht zu bekommen?!

ach nee... das war ja die sache mit den einhörnern. 

Tja, was tut die niedersächsische forsten nicht alles, um den geldfluss nicht einfrieren zu lassen... so können auch bei schnee noch die kettensägen sägen, und die angesäuselten kaminholzpflücker weiterhin mit tempo 50 durch den wald rasen und ihre umverpackungen von jägermeister und zweitacktgemisch umherwerfen... hellau! 

Aber dort kann man auch prima radeln!


----------



## Radlschlumpf (21. Dezember 2010)

Falls sich jemand überlegt dieses Thermogebamsel für das Deuter Trinkblasensystem zuzulegen... meiner Erfahrung nach: suboptimal! 
Ich meine diesen Neoprenüberzieher für den Schlauch. Nach ca 30 Minuten bei -10°C hatte ich Apfelschorlenwassereis. Ist zwar auch lecker, jedoch sehr schwierig (auch ohne Mundstück) zu verzehren. 


 Hallo,
also ich habe mir das Deuter-Gebamsel gekauft.Hatt bei -6°C auch ein vereistes Mundstück,nach kurzem erwärmen im Mund wieder frei.Habe aber festgestellt das ich den Reißverschluß nicht ganz zu hatte,diesen Fehler nach dem auftauen behoben und den weiteren Weg keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## iceberry (22. Dezember 2010)

Nochmals abschließend zum Thermogebamsel:

Geneigten Hauptes gebe ich zu, dass ich wohl an der Eisherstellung nicht ganz unschuldig war.
Wenn man (ich!) ein wenig nachgedacht hätte, dann hätte ich von alleine drauf kommen können, dass man nach dem Trinken auch in den Schlauch hineinpusten kann und somit die sich im Schlauch befindliche Flüssigkeit wieder in die wohlig geschützte Trinkblase zurückdrückt. Wo nix ist zum gefrieren, da gefriert auch (fast)nix.

-ich dussel!-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rantanplan74 (22. Dezember 2010)

Servus zusammen,
nimmt zufällig jemand aus Raum BS/WF diesen Freitag am Christmasride zum Brocken teil? Frage zwecks gemeinsamer Anreise!

Wenn nix dagegen spricht würde ich mich später auch gern Ausflügen in Elm/Asse anschliesen.


----------



## iceberry (22. Dezember 2010)

????CHRISTMAS-RIDE????? 

Bei 1,55m Schnee???


----------



## Thalor (22. Dezember 2010)

Also wenn im Elm geräumt wird, dann werden sie das doch auf der Brockenstrasse erst recht tun - sonst geht da oben am Ende noch völlig unverantwortlicher Weise der Vorrat an Glühwein und Erbsensuppe aus.

P.S.:
Mit der reinpust-Technik kann man sich das Thermogebamsel dann aber auch wieder sparen.
Das Wasser in der Trinkflasche im Flaschenhalter bleibt übrigends den Vibrationen sei Dank trotz Kälte flüssig. Wobei sich der Durst auf Eiswasser doch irgendwie ziemlich in Grenzen gehalten hat.


----------



## iceberry (22. Dezember 2010)

Thalor schrieb:


> Wobei sich der Durst auf Eiswasser doch irgendwie ziemlich in Grenzen gehalten hat.



Ja, Gott sei dank! 

Prima war hingegen die Lösung von Tobi, der im Rucksack eine Thermoskanne mit heißer Schokolade hatte! 


btw:
Habe den Fred zum Brocken-Christmasride gefunden.


----------



## Rantanplan74 (22. Dezember 2010)

Da die Verköstigung der aufsteigenden Touris auf den Brocken oberste Prio hat gehe ich auch mal davon aus das der Zubringer zu Hotel und Gastro halbwegs geräumt ist.
Fahre das 1. Mal mit und laß mich einfach überraschen, es kommt wie's kommt.
Anschließend kann man mit ruhigen Gewissen alle Köstlichkeiten der Feiertage genießen...


----------



## Thalor (22. Dezember 2010)

Die Idee hat ja was, aber die Zeitplanung klingt reichlich stressig - 0900 Abfahrt in Schierke... muss nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rantanplan74 (22. Dezember 2010)

Ja da hast Du nicht ganz unrecht, ist schon zeitiges aufstehen angesagt.
Ich werd's mir mal anschauen und berichten.
Für kurzentschlossene hab ich noch ein Platz im Fhgz frei.
Ansonsten demnächst mal in Elm od. Asse


----------



## iceberry (22. Dezember 2010)

Rantanplan74 schrieb:


> Ich werd's mir mal anschauen und berichten.




Mach doch mal ein paar Fotos für diejenigen, die ihre Prioritäten falsch gesetzt haben. ähhh... bitte!  ;-)


----------



## Rantanplan74 (23. Dezember 2010)

Jep, solange die Finger beweglich sind werde ich versuchen einige Eindrücke festzuhalten...


----------



## tobone (24. Dezember 2010)

iceberry schrieb:


> Ja, Gott sei dank!
> 
> Prima war hingegen die Lösung von Tobi, der im Rucksack eine Thermoskanne mit heißer Schokolade hatte!
> 
> ...



Obwohl der ja auch nicht mehr richtig heiß war, aber zumindest noch warm.
Bist du seid letztem We mal wieder gefahren? Habe auch "Christmasride" gelesen. Hätte es auch nicht einrichten können. Aber soll jetzt wohl verschoben werden.
Können ja demnächst mal schauen wegen unserer Harzaktion.
Erstmal frohe Weihnachten.

Gruß,  Tobi


----------



## ThomasBS (24. Dezember 2010)

Wünsche allen aus der Region Braunschweig, Wolfenbüttel usw ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## ThomasBS (2. Januar 2011)

Hey Leute,

alle gut ins neue Jahr gekommen? Werde wohl heute mal eine kleine Asphaltrunde drehen um die Knochen und Muskeln an das Fahren wieder zu gewöhnen. Zum Glück ist der Schnee gut weggetaut und man sieht wo der Weg ist und eventuelle Eisflächen sind. In den letzten Wochen war ich nur mit dem Auto unterwegs, außer 2 mal zur Arbiet, aber das war eine Qual. 

Wünsche allen Gesundheit und Spaß für 2011. Auf das man sich bald wieder im Wald treffen kann. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Rantanplan74 (15. Januar 2011)

Moin zusammen,
hat jemand vor bei dem schönen Wetter kurzfristig ne Elmrunde zu drehen?


----------



## tobone (15. Januar 2011)

Rantanplan74 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> hat jemand vor bei dem schönen Wetter kurzfristig ne Elmrunde zu drehen?



Komme gerade von einer kleinen Runde durch die Asse zurück. War ganz ok bis auf das meine Hr Bremse nicht richtig geht. Mal sehen was damit ist.
Wie sieht es im Elm aus?

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## Rantanplan74 (15. Januar 2011)

Die Hauptwege stellenweise etwas tief aber soweit alle frei. Auf kleineren Wegen jede Menge Gestrüpp durch Holzarbeiten. 
Hand auf's Herz, in der Asse war ich noch nie...
Egal, Hauptsache wieder draußen...hoffe das Wetter hält sich halbwegs.

Grüße Swen


----------



## tobone (15. Januar 2011)

Sickte ist doch nicht allzu weit von der Asse oder? Gibt ein paar ganz nette Wege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rantanplan74 (16. Januar 2011)

Stimmt, ist eigentlich net soweit weg die Asse. Keine Ahnung warum aber habe da bisher noch nicht drüber nachgedacht. Würde mich aber gern mal einer Tour anschließen um die Asse zu erschließen.


----------



## tobone (16. Januar 2011)

Wenn meine Bremse wieder das tut was sie soll, kann es wieder los gehen.


----------



## ThomasBS (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo an alle Biker aus unserer Region.

Werde wohl heute einen kleinen Ausritt mit dem MTB durch die Buchhorst starten. Meine Beine kennen z.Z. nur den Rollentrainer im Keller und den Weg zur Arbeit mit dem Trekkingrad. 

Hoffe das ich dieses Jahr zum biken kommen werde, da ich in 5 Wochen + - Papa werde.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## sh0rt (16. Januar 2011)

Ich werd wohl so zwischen 2 und 4 mal eine Runde drehen, mal schauen was das Knie sagt und wie unfit ich wirklich bin


----------



## H-J (16. Januar 2011)

Also wenn du so ca. 15 KM lang fahren willst mit Asphalt / Schotter etwas rauf und runter sowie rechts und mal links rum , dann kann ich dir nur den Rundkurs um die Granetalsperre empfehlen , das schöne dort ist , wenn man will kann man auch mal im Wald bzw. dessen Wege mit ein beziehen und von Wolfenbüttel aus ist dieses Ziel nun wirklich nicht weit weg . 

Gruß aus Salzgitter - Ringelheim , Hans-Jürgen


----------



## tobone (16. Januar 2011)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Ich werd wohl so zwischen 2 und 4 mal eine Runde drehen, mal schauen was das Knie sagt und wie unfit ich wirklich bin



.


----------



## tobone (16. Januar 2011)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Biker aus unserer Region.
> 
> Werde wohl heute einen kleinen Ausritt mit dem MTB durch die Buchhorst starten. Meine Beine kennen z.Z. nur den Rollentrainer im Keller und den Weg zur Arbeit mit dem Trekkingrad.
> 
> ...



Hi Thomas
Hast du nächstes We Zeit und Lust?


----------



## ThomasBS (16. Januar 2011)

Hey Tobi,

bisher steht nichts im Kalender.Sa oder Sonntag? Vormittag oder Nachmittag? Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, bin ich dabei. Asse oder Elm? Wie sehen denn die Wege aus? Tief und matschig? 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## sh0rt (16. Januar 2011)

War gerade mal kurz im Reitlingstal und aufm Eilumer Horn ... grandioses wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (16. Januar 2011)

Hi Oli
Die Nachricht vorhin sollte eigentlich an Lars gehen. Hatte da irgendwie einen Dreher drin. Hab die erstmal gelöscht.
Wie gehts denn so? Der Elm steht also nochKönnte man sich ja die nächsten Wochen auch mal wieder amsehen.

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## tobone (16. Januar 2011)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Hey Tobi,
> 
> bisher steht nichts im Kalender.Sa oder Sonntag? Vormittag oder Nachmittag? Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, bin ich dabei. Asse oder Elm? Wie sehen denn die Wege aus? Tief und matschig?
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Hi Thomas, schon alles vorbereitet für das große Ereignis in ein  paar Wochen?
Wie sieht es denn mit einer Runde so Samstag vormittag durch die Asse aus? Bin die Tage mal eine kleine Runde gefahren. Einmal Asse rauf und an der Bank wieder runter. Von der Nässe her hätte ich es schlimmer erwartet. Auf dem Hinweg musste ich über Denkte (fahre sonst immer direkt über einen Feldweg) wegen Hochwasser. Können dann ja mal sehen wie naß der Rest der Asse ist.

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## iceberry (17. Januar 2011)

Na toll...
Das Wetter ist wieder fein und diesmal hatte/hab ICH Rücken. 
Naja... meine ersten Massagen im Leben - hat auch etwas für sich! 

War aber gestern 16-17.30 Uhr mit Hund und Frauchen eine Runde zu Fuß ums Eilumer Horn. Meines Erachtens wäre alles fahrbar gewesen! 

Schlimmer, als die gelegentlichen (sehr wenige) Eisschollen auf der Reitlings-Talseite waren aber die Menschenmassen (Sonntags-Nachmittags-Spaziergänger-mit-zu-viel-Parfum). :kotz:

Wenn sich das Wetter hält, werde ich am WE in den Elm radeln! Bevorzugt Sa-Vormittags. Sachtes Einrollen, ca 1,5-2std dachte ich.


----------



## iceberry (17. Januar 2011)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Hoffe das ich dieses Jahr zum biken kommen werde, da ich in 5 Wochen + - Papa werde.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Ich Drück Dir ...nee EUCH die Daumen!!!


Denk dran, es ist egal, was es wird - hauptsache ein Junge.


----------



## iceberry (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo "Nachbar" Swen:

Übrigens schöne Sylvester-"Impressionen". Scheint ja eine lustige Aktion gewesen zu sein!


----------



## Rantanplan74 (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo Nachbar...
Ja, bis auf die fehlende Aussicht war es eine spassige Runde.
Und die geschlossenen Schneedecke auf dem Versorgungsweg war durchweg gut fahrbar.
Runter haben wir uns dann auf der alten Bobbahn öfter mal die Nase im Tiefschnee abgekühlt, war schon sehr lustig.
Den Christmassride'11 sollte man sich vormerken...
Wäre am Samstag Vormittag bei ner Elmrude dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasBS (18. Januar 2011)

@ iceberry: Du weißt doch; Jungs machen Jungs und Männer machen Mädchen. Jetzt kannst du mal raten was es wird. 

@ all: Das Wetter nervt mich. Leider sieht es fürs kommende WE nicht besser aus. Es wird also eher eine Spontanentscheidung am Freitag abend oder Samstag früh ob man(n) fahren kann. 

@ tobone: Klar ist schon alles vorbereitet. Wir warten jetzt nur noch die restlichen Wochen ab bis sich unser Kind entscheidet aus dem warmen Bauch von Mama in die kalte Welt hinaus zu wollen. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## iceberry (22. Januar 2011)

@swen:
bin noch unentschlossen...
bin um 13.00 zum mittag eingeladen - 9 oder halb10 los? 
wie schaut es bei dir aus?
motiviert?


----------



## Rantanplan74 (22. Januar 2011)

Moin,
motiviert bin ich, klar. 9 Uhr wird eng aber halb 10 kann ich noch schaffen.
Muß auch um 13 Uhr zum Grillen und Fußball.
Aber ne kleine Tour bei Schneetreiben hat doch was.
Wo treffen, Lindenhof?


----------



## iceberry (22. Januar 2011)

lindenhof in veltheim? ok!

um halb ?
ca!


----------



## Rantanplan74 (22. Januar 2011)

Ja ca. mach mich auf'n Weg


----------



## ThomasBS (22. Januar 2011)

Moin,

wünsche euch viel Spaß. Bleibe bei meiner Frau, da sie gestern mit leichten Wehen ins Krankenhaus kam und bis heute morgen blieb. Mal schauen wie es sich im Laufe des Tages entwickelt. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## iceberry (27. Januar 2011)

ResumÃ© vom WE:
Wen das Putzen nicht abschreckt, fÃ¼r den ist der Elm schon wieder frei. 
Handicap dabei -fand ich- waren die gefrorenen Spuren (neudeutsch: extreme-Spurrilling) und irgendwie hatte der Boden die Wirkung eines "Gummibandes". 
OK â vielleicht hat das mit dem Gummiband auch mit meiner Faulheit der letzten Monate zu tun. ;-)





ThomasBS schrieb:


> Moin, wÃ¼nsche euch viel SpaÃ. Bleibe bei meiner Frau, da sie gestern mit leichten Wehen ins Krankenhaus kam und bis heute morgen blieb. Mal schauen wie es sich im Laufe des Tages entwickelt.
> 
> GruÃ Thomas



Die Spannung steigt - der Daumen wird langsam blau...
ToiToiToi!!!!!!!


----------



## ThomasBS (29. Januar 2011)

Hey iceberry,

das mit deinen Daumen tut mir leid, aber nicht weh. Scherz bei Seite. 
Es dauert noch mit dem Kind. Es waren "nur" Senkwehen und nun hat sich alles wieder beruhigt. Gehen aber davon aus das es in der ersten oder zweiten Februarwoche kommt. Werde euch weiter auf dem Laufenden halten.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## ThomasBS (30. Januar 2011)

War heute vormittag seit langem mal wieder mit dem MTB unterwegs. Gemütlich durch die Buchhorst, Prinzenpark und zum Schluß eine kleine Runde durch die Innenstadt gecruist. Am Ende standen 25km auf dem Tacho und ich war trotz guter Winter-Bikebekleidung durchgefroren. 
Genieße nun die Wärme auf dem Sofa, esse gleich Spagetti und surfe durchs Forum. So kann es einem gut gehen, der darauf wartet das die Frau sagt: Fruchblase geplazt, wir fahren ins Krankenhaus, aber das wird noch ein paar Tage dauern.
War einer von euch auch unerwegs? Mitlerweile hat es angefangen zu schneien. Glück gehabt. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## tobone (5. Februar 2011)

Fährt heute jemand, z.B durch die Asse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (6. Februar 2011)

Bin heute mal wieder eine kleine Runde durch die Asse gefahren.
Auf dem Rückweg auf freiem Feld bei dem Sturm fast stehen geblieben. Aber sonst war es schon ok.
Wer ist denn sonst noch gefahren?

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## sh0rt (8. Februar 2011)

Nich gefahren aber gegangen  Ich hoffe in den nächsten Tagen mal wieder...eher aber so am Wochenende!


----------



## tobone (8. Februar 2011)

Dann können wir ja demnächst mal wieder eine Runde drehen.
Frage:
Kennt ihr einen Bikeladen mit großer Auswahl? Bin auf  der Suche nach einem neuen Bike (ca. 140mm Federweg). Muß jetzt nicht direkt in der Nähe sein, aber höchstens 1h mit dem Auto. Weiß noch garnicht gebau was ich will. Hab noch nie auf einem Liteville301 gesessen. Anfang März kann ich eins probefahren. Sonst vielleicht Cube od. Rotwild kann man ja in Braunschweig testen, sind aber auch noch nicht vorrätig.
Habt ihr sonst Vorschläge oder Ideen?

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## Bummibaer (10. Februar 2011)

Moin
es hat sich ein neuer "Knubbel" im ibc gebildet...

 "Biker innen aus Raum Braunschweig oder Wolfenbüttel gesucht "

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8005719

Wer Lust haben sollte am Samstag oder Sonntag zu biken....


----------



## ThomasBS (10. Februar 2011)

Moin Tobi,

große Auswahl an guten Bikes in BS hat Velocity http://www.velocity-bs.de/ am Hauptbahnhof. Wenn du auf Cannondale stehst, ist Teo http://www.teo-bikes.de/ die erste Adresse. Ansonsten google mal was es so in Hannover so gibt. 

Gruß Thomas

P.S. immernoch nichts neues zu berichten bezüglich Baby. Tippe z.Z. aufs kommende Wochenende


----------



## Thalor (10. Februar 2011)

Bummibaer schrieb:


> Moin
> es hat sich ein neuer "Knubbel" im ibc gebildet...



Für alle interessierten BS'ler, die sie noch nicht kennen: IG


----------



## sh0rt (10. Februar 2011)

Atellier Velo in BS für Specialized. Ich hab mein Speci damals bei ATB-Sports in Hannover gekauft die hatten auch viel Liteville und Lapierre kram da. Fand den Service echt OK bei denen.


----------



## ThomasBS (11. Februar 2011)

Steinkamp http://www.raeder-nach-mass.de/ hat Bergamont oder können auch andere Bikes individuell zusammenstellen. 

Gruß ThomasBS


----------



## tobone (11. Februar 2011)

Ok. Danke ich werde mir demnächst mal die Läden in BS näher ansehen.
Velo City kenne ich schon. Netter Laden. Aber neulich hatten die noch nichts neues da. Jeden falls nichts in meiner Größe. Vielleicht demnächst nochmal schauen.

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasBS (20. Februar 2011)

So, es ist vollbracht. Meine Tochter ist seit dem 18.2. auf der Welt. Sobald sich alles eingespielt hat, kann ich auch mal wieder eine Runde MTB mitfahren. 
Das Wetter sieht ja einladend aus, aber ist doch bitterkalt. War bisher nur kurz vor der Tür. Fals jemand heute fährt, wünsche ich eine wohltuende Erfrischung mit anschließender heißer Dusche.

Gruß ThomasBS


----------



## tobone (20. Februar 2011)

Hey Herzlichen Glückwunsch dem frischen Papa.

Gestern durch die Asse gefahren. War auch sehr schön, bis der Schaltzug gerissen ist.


----------



## iceberry (23. Februar 2011)

@Thomas:
Alles nur erdenklich Gute und viel Gesundheit wünsche ich der neuen, den Planeten unsicher machenden Lady! Hoffe, die Familie (also Ihr drei) seid wohlauf!   




@tobi:
*Klugscheißmodusan* 
Jetzt weißt Du was ich mit dem Tipp meinte, ab und zu mal etwas zu putzen. Pflege verlängert das Leben! 
*Klugscheißmodusaus*


----------



## ThomasBS (23. Februar 2011)

@ all: Danke für die Glückwünsche. Meinen Ladys (Frau und Tochter) geht es gut. Zur Sekunde darf meine Tochter etwas, was ich derzeit nicht darf - nämlich an die Brust. Heute abend heißt es wieder Kuschelstunde mit Papa und zwar Bauch auf Bauch. 

Gruß Thomas

P.S. Ich hoffe das ich bald wieder bei einer Tour mitfahren kann. Die Zeichen stehen gut das sich die zwei gut eingewöhnen und dann habe ich auch mal ein paar beruhigte Stunden zum biken.


----------



## tobone (23. Februar 2011)

@Lars
Das liegt alles nur an dem Wetter. Man kann ja den Gartenschlauch nicht anschließen, wie soll man dann putzen Nee vielleicht sollte ich echt mal wieder sauber machen, hast ja recht. Bei der letzten Tour (Sonntag) war die Auffahrt zur Asse (am Waldrand)von Pferden ordentlich umgegraben, daß ich unterwegs erstmal in der Schaltung rumstochern durfte. Dafür mal wieder die Abfahrt von Bismarkturm genommen. War gut fahrbar.
Lust demnächst mal wieder mitzukommen?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Rantanplan74 (24. Februar 2011)

Hej Thomas, Glückwunsch und auch von meiner Seite alles Gute Dir und Deinen Mädels.

@all Wie sieht's diesen Samstag, 9 Uhr aus? Elm oder Asse?
Da ich nachmittags noch ein Fußballturnier habe wäre ich für ne 3 Std Runde zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceberry (24. Februar 2011)

Rantanplan74 schrieb:


> Hej Thomas, Glückwunsch und auch von meiner Seite alles Gute Dir und Deinen Mädels.
> 
> @all Wie sieht's diesen Samstag, 9 Uhr aus? Elm oder Asse?
> Da ich nachmittags noch ein Fußballturnier habe wäre ich für ne 3 Std Runde zu haben.



+++ Samstag +++ Neunhundert +++ Elm +++ check! +++


----------



## tobone (24. Februar 2011)

Rantanplan74 schrieb:


> Hej Thomas, Glückwunsch und auch von meiner Seite alles Gute Dir und Deinen Mädels.
> 
> @all Wie sieht's diesen Samstag, 9 Uhr aus? Elm oder Asse?
> Da ich nachmittags noch ein Fußballturnier habe wäre ich für ne 3 Std Runde zu haben.



Muß mal schauen. Wollten ja Morgeb nochmal telefonieren. Wie gesagt, ich befürchte, daß das dieses We alles recht knapp wird. Werde vielleicht mal zu einer ganz schnellen Runde aufbrechen. Würde Morgen nochmal bescheid sagen. Falls es nicht klappt, dann viel Spaß morgen. Können  ja nächstes We schonmal festhalten (komme wohl erst diesen  Sonntag spät wieder).

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## tobone (10. April 2011)

Moin
Ich melde mich zurück. War ein paar Tage auf Mallorca. Ist nur zu empfehlen. Felsen, Steine, Wurzeln, Stufen... halt alles was man sich so wünscht. 

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## Thalor (10. April 2011)

tobone schrieb:


> Felsen, Steine, Wurzeln, Stufen...



Gibt's im Harz auch!


----------



## tobone (10. April 2011)

Was ganz nettes habe ich wohl vergessen zu erwähnen. ENDLICH TROCKENE TRAILS


----------



## Thalor (10. April 2011)

Es ist kaum zu glauben, aber zZt ist sogar der Elm staubtrocken  
Aber ja, das ist ziemlich selten...


----------



## tobone (10. April 2011)

Die Insel ist einfach top. Fahrt mal hin. Vielleicht schaffe ich es die Tage ein paar Fotos reinzustellen.


----------



## buttonmaker (30. August 2011)

Hey Leute,

da ich mein Training mal wieder intensivieren möchte, suche ich  inbesondere für Werktags (nach Feierabend) einen Trainingspartner für  regelmäßige Runden. Bei den Feierabendrunden sollte der Spaß im  Vordergrund stehen, jedoch dicht gefolgt vom kontinuierlichen  Training............
Starten sollten die Runden optimalerweise in Wolfenbüttel oder im nahen südlichen Wolfenbütteler Umland.

Grüße und bis bald

Bjoern


----------



## tobone (30. August 2011)

Bei mir ist das immer so eine Sache in der Woche. mal fahre ich 2mal manchmal schaffe ich es nur am Wochenende. Kann ich immer nur krzfristig sagen. Aber vielleicht wird es ja mal was in der Woche. Wann fährst du denn immer?


----------



## buttonmaker (31. August 2011)

Hey Tobone,

ich ahbe momentan auch keine festen Tage, richte mich da immer ein wenig nach der Arbeit.... Lass uns doch mal Kontaktdaten austauschen, dann können wir uns kurzfristig absprechen... Ich schreib Dir gleich mal eine PN.

Grüße

Bjoern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB.Matze (1. Oktober 2012)

.


----------

